
The Secrets Behind Blekko's Search Technology - McKittrick
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2010/12/the-secrets-behind-blekkos-search-technology.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
ameyamk
Blekko is certainly interesting, specially with /seo slash tags. I think there
is space for blekko where Google does not return interesting result. After
Google instant its becoming place where you should find something in first 1-5
seconds. If not, its lot harder to find on Google. Blekko on the other hand
you can run queries with different dimensions running slash tags (eg. you can
sort by date with \date if you want liberal perspective you can do \liberal
etc). So Blekko to me is becoming more of a search tool. Its certainly a
niche, but i think there is space for these niche search engines. Another good
example of niche search space is wolfram alpha.

~~~
babeKnuth
what are your use cases for wolfram alpha?

------
chunkbot
I'm just surprised that a search engine I've never heard of has 800 servers,
each with 64GB of RAM and 8TB across 8 disk.

(OK, I've heard of them, but now I'm interested enough to take a serious
look!)

~~~
uniclaude
I was thinking the same thing, but they seem to have raised 24M over the last
three years[1], so it makes sense.

[1]:<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/blekko>

------
staunch
Perl is dead. You can't write the newest best alternative to Google in a dead
language. Someone needs to tell them immediately. They must be unaware.

Kidding of course. Now where's their contributions to CPAN?
[http://search.cpan.org/search?query=blekko&mode=all](http://search.cpan.org/search?query=blekko&mode=all)

I want some of that code!

------
amichail
How can I decide which words should be slashtags in a query?

~~~
wumpus
There are a couple of ways to find slashtags:

* The autocomplete info contains suggested slashtags for the search you're typing * Use "find slashtags" to browse or search the list of slashtags

